# Larger ceramic tile on drywall?



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess this is a really bad idea then if no one has replied or had any experience laying larger tile onto drywall!


----------



## floortrends (May 25, 2009)

You can tile over drywall as long as it isn't a wet area. Use an anti-sag thinset mortar rather than premixed mortar or mastic.


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

floortrends said:


> You can tile over drywall as long as it isn't a wet area. Use an anti-sag thinset mortar rather than premixed mortar or mastic.


Thanks, that's good advice, will have to look into this anti-sag, so this means I won't have to support/hold the tiles overnight while the set?
I am also planning on using a 1/8" gap, as small as possible with the correct spacers.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The no-sag thinsets have their limits as does everything.


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> The no-sag thinsets have their limits as does everything.


I'm sorry, but what does this mean exactly? haha
I see you have many posts around here, and you are the "tileguy" ,
so how would you recomend i space them, and hold them in place for the first few hours? I can't seem to find a diy article on laying larger tiles on walls... I've seen 3-6" square tils which are much lighter not needing extra support while setting, but not sure how to treat 12x16


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I am not a tile guy but I have good results starting at the bottom, supporting the first row with a ledger and some spacers then waiting a day or two for it to setup. Then work up the wall using tile spacers to help support the next row.

Of course starting in the middle is usually best but if you measure out your pattern starting at the bottom works out well. Don't forget to allow for the grout lines when you measure and be perfectly level on that first row.

Rege


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

RegeSullivan said:


> I am not a tile guy but I have good results starting at the bottom, supporting the first row with a ledger and some spacers then waiting a day or two for it to setup. Then work up the wall using tile spacers to help support the next row.
> 
> Of course starting in the middle is usually best but if you measure out your pattern starting at the bottom works out well. Don't forget to allow for the grout lines when you measure and be perfectly level on that first row.
> 
> Rege


That is great advice, did not think of that. Since it is a small home project, which I am set on trying myself, I have all the time in the world to wait for the first row to set, and support the rest.

Thanks,


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm simply saying don't expect a product hawked as "non-sag" not to sag. Six inch tiles are one thing, sixteen inch tiles are an entirely different story. How you mix the product also makes a huge difference. The non-sag thinsets are only as good as their users experience, don't be suckered by their claims.

Start-off as discribed above and also USE SPACERS. You can do almost all of the wall non-stop using spacers if you start with a solid base line.


----------

